# Disque Dur iPod au mauvais format…



## Jenare (20 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Suite à un problème de disque dur sur mon iPod 4ème génération, j'ai décidé d'en racheter un. Il était d'occasion, mais dit "comme neuf". C'est un 30Gb (pour remplacer un 20Gb, mais il ne me semble pas que cela pose problème) et n'est pas un modèle spécifique iPod (pas de pomme sur l'autocollant), mais il me semble avoir vu qu'il n'y avait aucune différence. 

Seul soucis, le disque dur n'est pas formaté comme il le faudrait… D'après le vendeur, il serait formaté en xubuntu. Problème donc, puisque j'espérait pouvoir le reformatter moi même, mais malheureusement, je ne sais pas comment… 

L'iPod ne le détecte pas, il reste bloqué sur la pomme et le disque ne fait aucun bruit. Je l'ai branché sur mon ordinateur (essayé sous OS X et sous Windows) mais sans succès. De plus, impossible de le passer en mode disque, évidemment. 

J'aurais aimer brancher le disque directement à mon ordinateur, mais j'ignore comment sans acheter d'adaptateur… 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, en espérant pouvoir être sauvé !


----------



## Vanton (20 Août 2015)

On peut mettre certains 30go dans des iPod 20go en effet. 

Pour le formatage j'aurais pensé qu'il se ferait tout seul, l'iPod renvoyant normalement une erreur et réclamant d'être connecté à iTunes.

Ce que tu décris me donne plutôt le sentiment que ton nouveau disque est mort... 

Ça n'aime pas trop les transports ces petites choses... Il était bien emballé ? Il est possible que les manipulations, disons... rustiques..., des employés des postes lui aient été fatales.

Ou alors tu l'as mal branché ?


----------



## Jenare (20 Août 2015)

Aïe, ce n'est pas bon signe alors… Pour tant, il était plutôt bien emballé, dans du papier bulles et dans de la mousse, assez bien casé.

J'ai essayé de le re-brancher plusieurs fois (y compris en essayant de changer de sens, on ne sait jamais), et cela ne change rien. Peut-être que cela vient de la nappe, mais je trouverais ça vraiment étonnant…


----------



## Vanton (20 Août 2015)

Il ne fait strictement aucun bruit ? Le moteur ne se lance pas du tout au démarrage ?

Essaye de le passer en mode diagnostique pour voir ce que ça donne


----------



## Jenare (20 Août 2015)

Non, aucun. Avec les disques HS que j'ai déjà pu voir, j'entendais au moins un "clic" au démarrage, mais là, il est visiblement indétectable. 

En mode diagnostique, j'ai essayé de faire un scan du disque, et rien non plus !


----------



## Vanton (20 Août 2015)

C'est pour ça que je me demande s'il est alimenté... 

J'ai un 4 également, dont le disque est entre la vie et la mort. Parfois il démarre, parfois pas. Mais y a toujours un bruit de moteur qui se lance. Même s'il se coupe immédiatement ou pédale.


----------



## Jenare (20 Août 2015)

Donc à part la nappe, d'où pourrait venir le problème ? 
Formater le disque en Fat32/HFS ne résoudrait rien alors ?


----------



## Vanton (20 Août 2015)

Tu peux tenter... Mais s'il ne se lance même pas, j'ai tendance à penser que le problème ne vient pas de là


----------



## Jenare (20 Août 2015)

Merci de ton aide en tout cas ! Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire… Si je commande une nappe de disque dur, malgré le prix assez bas, ça m'embêterait de découvrir que ce n'était pas la source du problème… Surtout qu'elle n'a pas l'air endommagée, et qu'elle détectait bien mon ancien disque


----------



## Vanton (20 Août 2015)

Il est où ton ancien disque ? Tu as moyen de le remettre en place pour voir s'il est alimenté par la nappe ?


----------



## Jenare (20 Août 2015)

Disons que je l'ai un peu... Disséqué, et je ne pense pas qu'il puisse re-fonctionner [emoji16]
En revanche, j'avais testé le mod de la compact flash, malheureusement, ça n'a jamais marché... J'ai donc déjà pensé à l'hypothèse de la nappe, mais ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'il lui est déjà arrivé de détecter certaines cartes (en affichant le logo de l'iPod triste au lieu du logo Apple, signifiant donc qu'il a détecté quelque chose).

Sur le forum américain iLounge, un membre m'a dit qu'un iPod ne pouvait détecté un disque uniquement s'il était formaté en Fat32 ou HFS, petit espoir donc... On dirait bien que ça va être impossible pour moi de le formater, je ne vois aucun moyen. Je vais aller faire un tour chez l'informaticien de coin pour voir s'il n'a pas de quoi faire ça ! Car à part par l'intermédiaire de l'iPod, je ne vois pas comment je pourrais le connecter à mon ordi...


----------



## Vanton (20 Août 2015)

Les modèles suivants avaient une connectique différente qui était utilisée dans les MacBook Air de première génération, mais ces modèles là effectivement je sais pas comment tu vas pouvoir les connecter... Doit exister des adaptateurs mais ça risque de vite te coûter le prix de l'iPod...


----------



## Jenare (21 Août 2015)

Même chez les informaticiens que j'ai été voir, aucun n'a d'adaptateur pour ce genre de disques.
Cependant, chose que j'ai oublié de préciser, le vendeur m'a fourni cette nappe (légèrement plus large que celles des iPod). Ça peut servir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit : On dirait que la photo n'est pas visible, voici donc un lien : https://www.dropbox.com/s/abvcccmjjcigcil/photo 21-08-2015 21 25 21.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Vanton (22 Août 2015)

Euh alors là comme ça je peux pas du tout te dire...


----------



## Jenare (22 Août 2015)

Finalement, j'ai acheté ceci : http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003F0S5CW/ref=pe_386181_37038081_TE_3p_dp_1

En espérant que ça fasse l'affaire ! 

Merci en tout cas !


----------



## Vanton (22 Août 2015)

Pas mal, y a les deux connecteurs de disques, ça pourra te resservir


----------



## Jenare (12 Septembre 2015)

Après un certain temps, et plusieurs experiences, j'en suis toujours au même point. L'adaptateur a été reçu, super ! J'y ai branché le disque dur, il s'allume j'ai pu le reformuler en Fat32 sans problèmes. Mais une fois dans l'iPod, toujours pas de changement : le disque ne fait aucun bruit, et il reste bloqué sur la pomme. J'ai aussi essayé en HFS+.
Au passage, j'ai changé la nappe du disque dur : toujours pareil. 
J'avais eu une piste, j'ai vu qu'il était impossible de passer en mode disque lorsque la batterie est faible. Et j'avais remarqué que l'iPod, une fois branché, m'affichait toujours le logo "batterie faible, en charge" (si dessous)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/92isur956dpmujl/lowbattery.jpg?dl=0

J'ai donc changé la batterie, mais toujours la même chose…

Que dois-je en conclure ? Problème de la carte mère ?


----------



## Vanton (12 Septembre 2015)

Si tu as changé la batterie, la nappe de disque et que le disque démarre quand tu le testes ailleurs, reste pas grand chose en effet...


----------



## Jenare (12 Septembre 2015)

Du coup, la dernière solution serait d'en acheter un HS pour récupérer les pièces, et revendre le reste (vu ce que j'ai pu dépenser, ça serait bête d'abandonner là.)
À moins que quelqu'un connaisse une solution miracle… Qui sait !


----------



## Vanton (12 Septembre 2015)

J'ai été jeter un œil à ton Twitter, tu fais une collection ? 

C'est un color ou un N&B ton iPod ?


----------



## Jenare (12 Septembre 2015)

C'est un noir et blanc ! 

Et oui en effet, une petite collection ! Je trouve les bonnes affaires et je répare quand il le faut pour conserver les modèles que j'aime ! Et parfois, comme tu peux le voir, je n'arrive pas à réparer  Mais sinon, dernier reçu, un iPod 2ème generation en très bon état, magnifique ! Pas les moyens pour un première generation, j'ai pu trouver celui ci 
J'ai eu droit à quelques gentils dons aussi !


----------



## Vanton (12 Septembre 2015)

Je suis un peu pareil [emoji6]

J'ai trouvé un 1ère génération à 65€ port compris sur eBay. Il est fonctionnel (bon la batterie tient seulement une 15aine de morceaux) mais la face avant a pas mal frotté dans sa housse de protection et n'est plus brillante. 

Et je viens d'acheter un 3ème génération qui apparemment ne s'allume pas. On verra ce que je peux en faire.

J'ai tout ça, hors Mac


----------



## Jenare (12 Septembre 2015)

Ah oui, en effet, je peux confirmer mon statut de *petite* collection ! C'est un joli petit musée que tu as là ! J'adore ! Et niveau Mac ? Ça reste une bonne affaire pour le 1ère Generation, une pièce unique ! Et j'aperçois un iPhone V1 aussi, je suis amoureux de ce modèle…

(_j'en profite pour passer une petite annonce, étant donné que je n'ai plus vraiment de solution pour mon iPod 4, si quelqu'un passe ici par hasard et en aurait un vieux qui traine dans son placard et qui voudrait bien faire du don d'organes, je suis preneur !)_


----------



## Vanton (12 Septembre 2015)

Je l'ai payé une misère mon EDGE...  Je l'aime beaucoup également. Il marche encore bien mais sa coque a vécu. 

Niveau Mac en ce moment j'en ai 4 :

- mon premier, un MacBook Pro 15", early 2008
- mon second et actuel, un MacBook Pro 15" unibody, late 2008
- un iMac G4 20" qui peine à démarrer (sans doute un problème d'alim)
- un iMac G4 20" dont le disque dur est mort

Je suis censé faire de ces deux iMac un modèle fonctionnel, mais je traîne la patte...


----------



## Jenare (13 Septembre 2015)

Le G4, le plus beau ! Pour avoir complètement démonté le mien pour le remettre à neuf, je trouve ça assez simple, ça devrait se faire rapidement ! Enfin, j'avais un 17", c'est peut-être different…


----------



## Vanton (14 Septembre 2015)

C'est la pâte thermique qui m'inquiète. Je n'en ai jamais manipulé. 

Et pour avoir bidouillé des iPod 4 et 5, démonter un produit Apple n'est pas toujours une partie de plaisir... [emoji57]


----------



## dob (15 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Essaie de connecter la nappe dans l'autre sens par rapport au disque originel.
J'ai changé le disque d'un ipod 5g et en fait, le disque d'origine toshiba avait la prise zif a l'envers. J'ai cherché longtemps aussi !
En espérant que cela puisse aider !


----------



## melaure (15 Septembre 2015)

Jolie collection Vanton, mais il manque les iPods Mini


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2015)

Ah on ne retourne pas le couteau dans la plaie hein ! [emoji6]

Techniquement j'en ai un en fait... J'en ai trouvé un doré en parfait état sur Bordeaux, et j'ai envoyé un de mes potes me l'acheter il y a des mois. 

Seulement il est très pris et j'ai refusé qu'il me l'expédie par la poste, le disque étant fragile... Du coup il est toujours chez lui... Mais je suis virtuellement propriétaire d'un mini gold depuis fin mars [emoji1]

Il manque quelques trucs sur ma photo d'ailleurs. Une airport express et un nano 7G que j'ai prêté à un pote, notamment. Et les boîtes de certains produits.

Mais je sais pas trop quoi en faire de tout ça... Ça prend la poussière et de la place chez moi, c'est finalement un peu triste.


----------



## melaure (15 Septembre 2015)

Ha le gold, c'est le seul qui me manque ... mais sur ebay les prix sont délirants ...


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2015)

Je l'ai payé 40 ou 45€ je crois moi. Sans la boîte


----------



## melaure (16 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je l'ai payé 40 ou 45€ je crois moi. Sans la boîte



Chanceux ... faut que j'en trouve un !!!


----------



## Vanton (16 Septembre 2015)

Mais du coup tu essayes d'avoir chaque couleur dispo de chaque produit ?


----------



## melaure (16 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Mais du coup tu essayes d'avoir chaque couleur dispo de chaque produit ?



Pas du tout, je n'ai que les iPods Mini, et mes 3 palourdes (enfin peut-être 4 bientôt). Mais dans une expo (comme nos 30 ans du Mac à Lyon sur la péniche), ça en jette


----------



## Vanton (16 Septembre 2015)

Les mini y en a 5 pour la première génération et 4 pour la seconde non ? Le argent restant identique extérieurement d'une génération à l'autre et le doré disparaissant de la gamme.

Pendant un moment j'avais envie d'avoir toutes les couleurs dispo pour tous les iPod mais j'ai dû me raviser... [emoji1]


----------



## Jenare (16 Septembre 2015)

Je vais presque finir par avoir honte de ma mini collection 
Les Mini sont vraiment agréables à utiliser, j'en ai acheté un récemment, il faut en profiter car pour l'instant, certains se vendent vraiment peu chers ! Après, l'or, il a l'air assez rare… il faut être chanceux ! 



dob a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Essaie de connecter la nappe dans l'autre sens par rapport au disque originel.
> J'ai changé le disque d'un ipod 5g et en fait, le disque d'origine toshiba avait la prise zif a l'envers. J'ai cherché longtemps aussi !
> En espérant que cela puisse aider !



Hélas, les disques des modèles antérieurs ne sont pas connectés par nappes mais avec un autre connecteur, avec des pins (j'ignore le nom de la connectique) Sur les côtés, il y a un trou rond et un autre carré, qui permet justement de le brancher dans le bon sens, il n'est pas possible de le retourner ! 
Mais merci de ton aide, et qui sait, ça pourra toujours me servir si je refais un 5g un jour !


----------



## Vanton (17 Septembre 2015)

Les mini sont peu connus et peu recherchés en effet. On en trouve pour 25/30€ assez facilement. 

Le premier shuffle, en plastique blanc, est très peu connu également et très abordable


----------



## melaure (17 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Les mini y en a 5 pour la première génération et 4 pour la seconde non ? Le argent restant identique extérieurement d'une génération à l'autre et le doré disparaissant de la gamme.
> 
> Pendant un moment j'avais envie d'avoir toutes les couleurs dispo pour tous les iPod mais j'ai dû me raviser... [emoji1]



Oui c'est ça, j'ai le bleu, le gris, le vert et le rose. En fait j'en avais acheté pour toute la famille (cadeau d'anniversaire sympa, les deux dernier sur le refurb pour vraiment pas cher), et j'ai fini par les récupérer


----------



## Vanton (17 Septembre 2015)

Et hop nouveau copain arrivé cet aprem des USA !





Il était annoncé non fonctionnel mais j'avais vu juste et c'est simplement que le vendeur n'y connaissait rien [emoji57]

Par contre le disque clique un peu... Histoire de revenir au sujet [emoji1]


----------



## Jenare (18 Septembre 2015)

Vraiment sympa ! J'aime beaucoup ce modèle ! Et c'est vraiment agréable de recevoir un objet qui fonctionne alors qu'il était sensé être HS... Je sais ce que c'est 

Pour en revenir au problème, une petite idée m'est venue. Étant donné que ça vient de la carte mère (apparement), pensez vous que ce serait utile de la passer un coup au four ? J'ai vu que ça se faisait pas mal avec les cartes d'ordinateur, après je ne sait pas si ça aurait le même effet sur une carte de mère d'iPod, je ne sais pas s'il y a autant de soudures… qu'en pensez vous ? (Ça peut paraître stupide, je ne sais pas, je me posais la question)


----------



## Vanton (18 Septembre 2015)

Hum ça marche sur les cartes mères d'ordi qui avaient des problèmes de soudure. 

Là rien ne dit que c'est un problème de soudure


----------



## Jenare (24 Septembre 2015)

C'est ce qu'il me semblait. Je cherchait une solution, ça m'est venu, mais à vrai dire je ne vois pas vraiment ce qui pourrait être mal soudé… Je vais donc essayer de trouver quelqu'un le vendant HS à cause du disque dur/batterie, et récupérer sa carte mère !


----------



## Vanton (25 Septembre 2015)

Sur eBay y en a beaucoup aux USA. Les frais de port sont assez importants mais bon


----------

